# Canidae GRAIN FREE



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Canidae is now coming out with a couple of grain-free formulas! They are also adding a beef & fish formula to their 'new & improved' regular line.

http://canidae.com/

I have no idea about prices yet.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I got an answer back about the suggested retail pricing on the new formulas. Keep in mind these are *TENTATIVE* numbers - they aren't set in stone yet, but the ALS Grain Free formula is probably going to run around $50, and the salmon formula is probably going to run $52-$54, or thereabouts.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Grain free or not, they have still dropped to a cheaper manufacturer which is highly unfortunate. Many of the speciality stores around the Houston area have quit selling Canidae all together because of this. We have switched to Nature's Variety Prairie and are pleased w/ the results so far.


----------



## andy norris (Jun 23, 2008)

We were feeding Canidae for over a year with the old formula. Had great success with it. We tried the new stuff for about a month and had bad results. Itching, eye boogers, mushy poop. We took the remaining stuff back to the store for a refund. We've switched to Kirkland Lamb and Rice and have had good luck with it so far. The itching has gotten much better and very few eye boogers. It scored a 110 on the score, so we thought we'd give it a try. It's much more affordable and the kido's seem to like it. It's a shame that Canidae has gone this route. It was a great food before they switched the formula. Grain free, or not they will not get anymore of my money.


----------

